# Boas > Anacondas >  My green girl :)

## Artemisace

I had a thread on here, I think, but I can't find it. So here are some nice pics of my female green anaconda Rain.







These are the most recent pics of her I have. More to come once my move is finished  

snake room

----------

Aerithya (04-03-2016),_AlexisFitzy_ (06-02-2016),_Felidae_ (01-09-2016),_Fraido_ (03-26-2016),_jclaiborne_ (11-09-2015),Kaali (04-20-2016),Mike17 (03-02-2017),_Reinz_ (11-19-2015),_Snoopyslim_ (07-20-2016)

----------


## Marissa@MKmorphs

She is gorgeous! Looks great against those rocks, too.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (06-02-2016),_Artemisace_ (11-09-2015)

----------


## 54bogger

Great looking 'conda', very good pic's.

----------

_Artemisace_ (11-09-2015)

----------


## Artemisace

> She is gorgeous! Looks great against those rocks, too.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


Thank you, I had been watering the plants out front and thought it looked cool



> Great looking 'conda', very good pic's.


Thank you  

snake room

----------


## Reinz

What a gorgeous creature!

I sure hope you show us her progression as she grows.  :Smile:

----------

_Artemisace_ (11-23-2015)

----------


## Artemisace

> What a gorgeous creature!
> 
> I sure hope you show us her progression as she grows.


As long as I remember to post pictures I will lol  

snake room

----------


## Leviathan623

That's badass! I'd be too intimidated to own such a beautiful beast like that. Emerald Tree Boa is about as far as I'd go once im very experienced lol. I think it's great when people own exotic pets like this though.

----------

_Artemisace_ (01-10-2016)

----------


## Tash

How pretty! What is her temperament like? She looks great up on the rocks.

----------

_Artemisace_ (01-10-2016)

----------


## Artemisace

> How pretty! What is her temperament like? She looks great up on the rocks.


She's super tame actually, and thank you she's super pretty 

snake room

----------


## Herpo

She is absolutely gorgeous!

----------

_Artemisace_ (01-10-2016)

----------


## Andylee11

Beautifull Green!

----------

_Artemisace_ (03-28-2016)

----------


## Artemisace

> Beautifull Green!


Thank you, I really need to get some updated pics of her up. She's getting big. 

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk

----------


## Terminal

> Thank you, I really need to get some updated pics of her up. She's getting big. 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


Very nice snake.  How big is she?

----------

_Artemisace_ (04-06-2016)

----------


## Rob

> Thank you, I really need to get some updated pics of her up. She's getting big. 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


Well don't tease!

----------

_Artemisace_ (04-06-2016)

----------


## Artemisace

> Very nice snake.  How big is she?


She's about 5 foot long, but incredibly strong for her size.

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk

----------


## Artemisace

> Well don't tease!


Gonna take her out for some photos today since the weather is nice, been waiting for that lol  or not, she's in shed figures  

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk

----------


## Kaali

Wow, these photos are great! I love the contrast between her colour and rocks, the snout is cute and eyes are too nice <3, i like the fact you took many photos of your snake because i can appreciate the body structure, colour pattern ans shininess of skin. These are quality photos, congrats  :Good Job:  :Good Job:

----------

_Artemisace_ (06-02-2016)

----------


## Artemisace

> Wow, these photos are great! I love the contrast between her colour and rocks, the snout is cute and eyes are too nice <3, i like the fact you took many photos of your snake because i can appreciate the body structure, colour pattern ans shininess of skin. These are quality photos, congrats


Thank you, I'm just lucky I have a decent phone to get pictures with. I need a real camera eventually though lol.She's a super sweet animal, possibly one of my tamest snakes. 

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk

----------


## Artemisace

Some bath time pics from the other night. She really does enjoy being in the water. 





Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk

----------

Mike17 (03-03-2017)

----------


## piedlover79

She's beautiful!!

----------

_Artemisace_ (06-02-2016)

----------


## Artemisace

> She's beautiful!!


Thank you, she's a doll and needs to get out in the sun for another photo shoot

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk

----------


## cchardwick

If I were you I'd play with that snake as much as possible while it is still small, could be interesting when you need several people to handle it when it gets big.  I also hear that they are aquatic, I wonder if you could keep one in a fish tank with half water half land, sort of like a frog tank?  I've seen them in zoos as an adult and they stay completely submerged with just their nose sticking out of the water waiting to ambush their prey.

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (06-03-2016),_Artemisace_ (06-03-2016),Mike17 (03-03-2017)

----------


## Artemisace

> If I were you I'd play with that snake as much as possible while it is still small, could be interesting when you need several people to handle it when it gets big.  I also hear that they are aquatic, I wonder if you could keep one in a fish tank with half water half land, sort of like a frog tank?  I've seen them in zoos as an adult and they stay completely submerged with just their nose sticking out of the water waiting to ambush their prey.


Her and I spend a lot of time together, she probably gets more attention than most of my animals. Fish tank probably not, they get far to large, I have plans to build her a very large semi aquatic habitat once I get a house. Right now I have a plan to get one of the larger exoterra tanks to do a semi aquatic set up in. They are very challenging, but at the same time quite easy to deal with. She's only ever bitten me once and it was my fault that she did since I was whipping substrate off her mouth when she was in shed. She didn't like that lol 😂 

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk

----------


## Sirensong26

Gorgeous annie. And great that you spend so much time with her :Smile:  

I must enquire though, as to your anaconda's bun preferences?

Which I'm sure, you've never heard before.

----------

_Artemisace_ (06-03-2016),_Snoopyslim_ (07-20-2016)

----------


## Artemisace

> Gorgeous annie. And great that you spend so much time with her 
> 
> I must enquire though, as to your anaconda's bun preferences?
> 
> Which I'm sure, you've never heard before.


Thank you, she's my baby.

I have been asked and when I asked her she said don't want none unless you got buns... hun... lol 😂😂 I needed a good laugh today thank you for that

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk

----------

_Fraido_ (09-23-2016),_Snoopyslim_ (07-20-2016)

----------

